# San Francisco 49ers NFC West Champs!



## doublejj (Dec 31, 2012)

49ers are NFC West Champions again in 2012!
First round bye in the NFC playoffs. That's a chance to get some players healthy & then host a game in San Fran!


----------



## past times (Dec 31, 2012)

woooot, what are you thinking about kaepernick


----------



## rooky1985 (Dec 31, 2012)

doublejj said:


> 49ers are NFC West Champions again in 2012!
> First round bye in the NFC playoffs. That's a chance to get some players healthy & then host a game in San Fran!


They have looked a little shitty toward the end of the season, why bench alex smith? That was a terrible decision IMO I dont think they make NFC Championship.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm more worried about their kicker, Akers!.................However about 1/2 the kickers in the NFL just became available, because their team didn't make the playoffs!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 31, 2012)

rooky1985 said:


> They have looked a little shitty toward the end of the season, why bench alex smith? That was a terrible decision IMO I dont think they make NFC Championship.


The 49ers have the luxury of laying around & licking their wounds & getting healthy for the next 2 weeks. They will then host a team that has to play for their lives this week & will be tired & beaten up!

P.S. I think Keap is the real deal!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2013)

So much for the cheese heads!..........The road to the Super Bowl goes thru the 49ers!.........Again!
So which bird's gonna be their next victim, a hawk or a falcon?.......San Frans waiting!!


----------



## jjfw (Jan 13, 2013)

Alex Smith, Bill " The Tuna" Parcells, told his players, never go out with a injury, deal with it, because you never know when you'll be back. Not exact words,but close enough. Anyway, I tip my hat for San Fran.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2013)

Well there's only 1 team between the 49ers & the Super Bowl now, the falcons. CK7 will be Keapernicking all over the ATL!
The Seachickens ended their season just as expected. & they'll be sitting at home in rainy Seattle, watching the 49ers play for the NFC Championship 'again' & a trip to the Super Bowl..............Yeah 49ers baby!!!!!


----------



## Orlandocb (Jan 14, 2013)

49er fan here too still gotta lot of work to get to the big dance, you know what happens when you assume..


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2013)

49ers got this one!..........They'll make ATL bow down this weekend & then it's on too the Big Easy Baby!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 14, 2013)

Wait, are you the dumb 49er fan who thought CK was a roocky!? Yes, you are! I saw you in the ROY thread, and you threw out CK for ROY, even though this is his second year.

Well good luck though, beat those falcons for me. We almost had em!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2013)

If he hasn't started a full season in the NFL, he's a rook in my book. I didn't think we were talking ROY honors. 
Kaep's still a rookie.
Yeah, we'll beat Atlanta for you, good luck next season hawks. Seattle-SF games should be epic for years to come!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 15, 2013)

My new screen saver/background:


----------



## doublejj (Jan 15, 2013)

My fav video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=F5PsGReKLho


----------



## jjfw (Jan 15, 2013)

Cam Newton,big and agile,ripped Atlanta this year,502 passing and 202 rushing, C. Kaeperick 6'4",230, will destroy Atlanta's Defense, R. Wilson was like a fly, now they face a gazelle. That I read and was a good description.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2013)

49ers are dancing to the big easy!.......Super Bowl bound baby!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 31, 2013)

49ers Super Bowl patches:http://www.49ers.com/media-gallery/videos/49ers-Add-Super-Bowl-XLVII-Patches/88f9a690-fb57-4f19-b886-ceeec3459f89

Go 9ers!!!!


----------



## longman (Jan 31, 2013)

Go 49ers! Ravens stink. I like San Fran's chances in this one. Flacco's got nothing if he's not dumping it off to Rice.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 31, 2013)

go 49ers..........


----------



## longman (Feb 2, 2013)

Ray Lewis doped with Deer Antler spray. Can anyone explain what this means? Does Deer Antler spray make you the world's most irritable person???


----------

